# Hi from Z6



## Z6 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi there people. We used to have a lot of fun at NS. I'm hoping that we can have fun here and that I can smoke a peace pipe with anyone who wants to beat Z6 to a pulp.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 13, 2004)

LOL Z6! Welcome to V.I., and hopefully no one will be assaulting you anytime soon! 

Peace,


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Control!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard Z6 , we are gonna have loads of fun here


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 13, 2004)

Welcome to V.I.!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 13, 2004)

Z6 said:


> Hi there people. We used to have a lot of fun at NS. I'm hoping that we can have fun here and that I can smoke a peace pipe with anyone who wants to beat Z6 to a pulp.



welcome Z6,

after having seen and laughed reading your posts on NS, this looks like a written sucker punch.

sharmy


----------



## Edgen (Oct 13, 2004)

holdy ho z6! welcome!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 13, 2004)

welcome to V.I. !
btw was your nickname the same at NS? I don't think I've read any of your posts (I joined in march)


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 13, 2004)

Herman, you really missed too much of the fun that people like Z6, Simon and Donnie, refer to. Hehe. 

I'm really glad this place is having such a very smooth start.

Congratz Frederic!

Welcome Z6!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 13, 2004)

I guess I did. lol I can always use the search function to find topics from the "funny days" there


----------



## Z6 (Oct 18, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm back into lurk mode. Looking forward to a lively and growing forum.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 18, 2004)

Don't come back here you lousy creep, Z7!!!

:oops: :oops: pps!

You're Z*6*, right?

Sorry!.... and welcome! :lol:


----------

